# Eclipse 3.0 released



## bygones (28. Jun 2004)

nun ist es endlich soweit - Eclipse 3.0 wurde released !!
es gibt unzählige Veränderungen bzw. Verbesserungen ( Realese Notes )
und hier zum download: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php


----------



## nollario (29. Jun 2004)

und endlich lassen sich methoden zusammenklappen *freu*


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2004)

und endlich kann man wieder den alten Skin wählen, und die Geschwindigkeit des Tooles so verdoppeln  :applaus:  :bae:


----------



## nollario (29. Jun 2004)

wie? wo?


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2004)

Window > Preferences > Workbench > Appearance > Current Presentation auf R21Presentation


----------



## Isaac (30. Jun 2004)

Was ist denn eigentlich der Sinn der zusammenklappbaren Methoden? Ich hab das noch nie benutzt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jun 2004)

Methoden, von denen Du meinst, dass sie Übersicht über den Code stören, kannst Du mit einem Klick zu einer Zeile "zusammen klappen". Der Code wird dadurch optisch kürzer und somit übersichtlicher.


----------



## Isaac (30. Jun 2004)

Nja, nur wenn ich die Klasse zumache und wieder öffne kann ich das zusammenklappen gleich wieder von vorne starten weil er sich das nicht merkt (in meiner 3.0 Beta 2, die ganz neue habe ich noch nicht). 

Da ich aber sowieso immer nur auf einer Bildschirmseite arbeite und mit "Open Type" und innherhalb der Klasse mit CTRL - O die Navigation sowieso schon herlich einfach ist hab ich das Zusammenklappen noch nie benutzt.


----------



## nollario (1. Jul 2004)

ist ja auch nur ein gimmick zur besseren bedienung - da hat jeder seine vorlieben... ich find das mit dem zusammenklappen gut, zumal ich dann die aufsätze in meine javadoc comments zusammenklappen kann. ;-)

was micht stört? ist da immer noch keine xml unterstützung als standard drin?


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2004)

Weiß jemand ob für 3.0 ein deutsches Language Pack geplant ist?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jul 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob für 3.0 ein deutsches Language Pack geplant ist?


Selbst wenn eines geplant ist und irgendwann veröffentlicht wird, würde ich mich lieber an die englische Version gewöhnen, da die Language Packs immer hinterherhinken, wenn sie nicht zeitgleich mit einer Eclipse-Version veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## nero (6. Jul 2004)

hab mir Eclipse 3.0 heruntergeladen und der hat mich beeindruckt! bin jetzt von JCreator auf Eclipse umgestiegen

mfg nero


----------

